# Preset trouble Nikon Z7 & Z6 II



## jean36 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I hope not to bother you with this but I really need some advice with the following:

I used to photograph with a dual Nikon Z7 setup and I recently added a new Nikon Z6 II to it.
I changed my dual camera setup to one Z7 and one Z6 II.
I pair the Z7 with a 24-70 and the Z6 II with a 70-200. The lenses are both native Z mount.
So after a photoshoot I end up with a folder full of photo's taken with 2 different body's.
And there's where the trouble starts.

When imported the folder in LR I see two main differences:

Z7
Tint: -17 correction
Lens corrections: no box ticked here, 'built in lens profile applied'. 

Z6 II
Tint: 0 correction
Lens corrections: I have to tick the box of Enable Profile Corrections and LR finds the correct Z lens.  Or do I have to leave this unticked? It is not clear to me that LR uses lens corrections automatically when I leave lenscorrections off since there is no 'built in lens profile applied' text here, there is nothing. I think ticking the box here is the right thing to do.

In overall the usually corrections like sharpness, saturation and noise reduction I make with the Z7 is way too heavy when I apply the same corrections at the Z6 II.
It looks like the Z7 needs much more correction then the Z6 II.
In comparison the Z7 looks way too green (that shows the -17 correction in 'tint') and the Z6 II looks just neutral.

So besides an import preset for the Z7 I need to build an import preset for the Z6 II.

Then the question is;  what is the best way to import my photo's AND apply the right preset for each body?

Thanks
Jan


----------



## Woodbutcher (Mar 16, 2021)

I have a develop preset for each of my bodies and created an import preset for each body that applies the develop preset and a copyright preset.  That's the short version.  The develop presets are actually ISO dependent so they apply sharpening and noise reduction automatically based on the ISO of the image.  They also apply lens corrections and an Adobe Profile.

I stick the card with the images into a reader after Lightroom has launched, that triggers the import dialog to pop up.  At the bottom I select the import preset that corresponds to the body and hit Import.  Rinse and repeat for each card.  Your previous import preset will remain selected so I'd do all the card from one body in a group.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 17, 2021)

Jan van de Maat said:


> Z7 Lens corrections: no box ticked here, 'built in lens profile applied'.
> 
> Z6 II Lens corrections: I have to tick the box of Enable Profile Corrections and LR finds the correct Z lens.  Or do I have to leave this unticked? It is not clear to me that LR uses lens corrections automatically when I leave lenscorrections off since there is no 'built in lens profile applied' text here, there is nothing. I think ticking the box here is the right thing to do.


For some cameras/lens combinations introduced after LR 9.4 was released, LR allows you to disable the built-in lens profiles.  The Z6 II is one such camera, so you should check the Enable Profile Corrections box.  The Z7 was introduced before LR 9.4, so LR will always apply the built-in lens profiles.


----------



## jean36 (Mar 19, 2021)

johnrellis said:


> For some cameras/lens combinations introduced after LR 9.4 was released, LR allows you to disable the built-in lens profiles.  The Z6 II is one such camera, so you should check the Enable Profile Corrections box.  The Z7 was introduced before LR 9.4, so LR will always apply the built-in lens profiles.


Hi, thanks for your reply, I just built a profile with Z6 II lens corrections applied but when I copy & paste this preset with my Loupedeck it doesn't always remember the settings so I have to apply the lens corrections manually again. It that also a Lightroom/Z6II issue?


----------



## jean36 (Mar 19, 2021)

Woodbutcher said:


> I have a develop preset for each of my bodies and created an import preset for each body that applies the develop preset and a copyright preset.  That's the short version.  The develop presets are actually ISO dependent so they apply sharpening and noise reduction automatically based on the ISO of the image.  They also apply lens corrections and an Adobe Profile.
> 
> I stick the card with the images into a reader after Lightroom has launched, that triggers the import dialog to pop up.  At the bottom I select the import preset that corresponds to the body and hit Import.  Rinse and repeat for each card.  Your previous import preset will remain selected so I'd do all the card from one body in a group.


Thanks, I will look into the import dialog and give it a try.


----------



## johnrellis (Mar 19, 2021)

Jan van de Maat said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply, I just built a profile with Z6 II lens corrections applied but when I copy & paste this preset with my Loupedeck it doesn't always remember the settings so I have to apply the lens corrections manually again. It that also a Lightroom/Z6II issue?


That shouldn't happen. Can you provide a detailed step-by-step recipe for reproducing the problem?


----------



## jean36 (Mar 22, 2021)

johnrellis said:


> That shouldn't happen. Can you provide a detailed step-by-step recipe for reproducing the problem?



Hi John,

I did the following; I took some pictures with my Z6 II with all the lenses I own. I have some native Z lenses and some F mounts.
This is to see if Lightroom picks up all lens profiles and corrects them.

Step 1. Overwrite Adobe camera profile with camera profile. This is a thing I learnt with a course so I get the Z6 II colours straight out of the camera for its nice Nikon colours instead of the Adobe Color profile which give Adobe colours.






Step 2. Import the photo's with Z6 II preset (with lens corrections ON)





Step 3. After import I look into Develop mode to see. There has nothing happened!





Step 4. I click at my preferred import preset which did not load during import. Lightroom recognizes the lens and adds corrections the way I want to.
The color profile changed from Camera standard to Adobe standard.





Step 5. With my Loupedeck Copy and paste button I copy all settings to the next photo.
Then this happens:





I just noted that copy and paste with Loupedeck does not work here.
If I click one photo + press shift to select more, then use the Sync function it works! Now I see all corrections correctly.
It looks like Loupedeck somehow does not copy the lens corrections.
All type of lenses I used are recognized now.

But why does Lightroom not apply my built preset? Has it to do with step 1?? 

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 22, 2021)

Screenshot 1 is a little odd. You have checked the 'Overwrite global settings for specific cameras' checkbox, but below that you haven't created any specific camera default.


----------



## jean36 (Mar 23, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Screenshot 1 is a little odd. You have checked the 'Overwrite global settings for specific cameras' checkbox, but below that you haven't created any specific camera default.



Hi Johan,

Thanks for your reply. I did create a default button in the preferences. There is one now as you can see.





When importing the new photo's this is what I see in the import menu to the right.
LR says it will apply my import preset.





But after importing the photos I check the Develop mode to see what LR did but unfortunately it did not apply the preset.
I tried this several times but without succes.


----------



## jean36 (Mar 23, 2021)

A quick update, I see now that the Default preset has to be updated to my desired preset.
When I hit OK with this screen LR does still not apply the import preset.
It looks like LR does not save this setting either because when I reboot LR the Default sets to Camera settings again.


----------



## jean36 (Mar 23, 2021)

PROBLEM SOLVED!!! I used the wrong preset without the corrections... oops. But I am happy it finally works!


----------



## Woodbutcher (Mar 23, 2021)

great, glad you got it sorted out.


----------

